# Cryptocoryne thwaitesii "Debarawewa" spathe



## kevin120477 (Nov 20, 2007)

After 7 months growing, the C. thwaitesii "Debarawewa" flowered.










Beautiful spathe, purple red dots on the limb and in the throat.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Wow, that's a really cool flower. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

wow amazing flower very beautiful


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Very nice! Culture information?


----------



## kevin120477 (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank you all,

About the culture information, I mix aqua-soil Amazonia ,aqua-soil Malaysia with some peat soil. And I also add some MagAmp K in the substrate as fertilizer. Lighting for 8 hours with T5(865) fluorescent tube. .


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow, very elegant!


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats, Kevin!


----------



## kevin120477 (Nov 20, 2007)

Another C. thwaitesii spathe. This plant is from Yala, Sri Lanka.


----------



## corymad (Apr 14, 2008)

Interesting that there are no punctation on the limb and throat compared to the one from Debarawewa. Any pictures of the whole plant?


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

beautiful its interesting how the color on the second spathe from a different location is completely white


----------



## kevin120477 (Nov 20, 2007)

corymad said:


> Interesting that there are no punctation on the limb and throat compared to the one from Debarawewa. Any pictures of the whole plant?


Hi Alan,

Here is the older picture of this plant.











jazzlvr123 said:


> beautiful its interesting how the color on the second spathe from a different location is completely white


Hi jazzlvr123,

Some time the color of the spathe could be different because of the different locality. Even the pattern of the leave will be different. That is the interest in growing Crypts.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Again, very elegant. I just fell in love with this species.


----------



## kevin120477 (Nov 20, 2007)

Khamul1of9 said:


> Again, very elegant. I just fell in love with this species.


Thanks again, It is a really beautiful species. I love it at the first sight.


----------



## corymad (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks Kevin, beautiful species indeed.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Is it just me or does it look just lke brown wendtii?


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Kevin;

Congratulations on the flower, and thanks for the cultural info. I just picked up some Malaya at our last GWAPA meeting. Looking forward to giving it a try.

As good as the pictures are, they don't do the plant justice. It looks much nicer in person and then you can tell it's not a wendtii.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## kevin120477 (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank you Jim,

Yes, you are right. This plant is good looking both in flower and leave. It is the most beautiful Crypts, in my own opinion. 

Maybe my picture is not good enough to show the nice looking of this plant. But this plant is absolutely not C. wendtii.


----------

